# Tack stolen from yard near Newark



## lauraallen (24 May 2013)

Tack stolen from Professional Equine Services Newark

A very sad day for all at the yard today and we need your help! STOLEN: 37 saddles, 46 girths, 12 bridles, Honda quad bike, Westwood ride-on mower, generator, leaf blower, diesel and so many memories, time and effort for everyone (let alone my Dubarry wallet with all my cards and cash in it!) Apparently the culprits used a stolen Red Movanno transit and a white Astra van at about 2am this morning (Fri 24th May). Bolt-cuttered all the padlocks and loaded up the booty with no regard for anything. Bold as brass right under our bedroom window it's made us see how this could so easily happen to any horsey yard!Please help us find the following (REWARD for safe return): Albion K2 Havanna Jump serial number 66031 17"M with gold stirrups and 4 girth straps, Ideal Suzannah Black dressage17"MW, Ideal Suzannah Black dressage 17.5"MW, Excelle ABC GP serial number 4783 Black 17.5"M, In Touch GP Black 17.5"M, Farrington GP Black 18"M (no stirrups on), Farrington GP Brown 17.5"W, Ideal Impala jump Black 17.5"M (no stirrups on), Farrington VSD Black 17.5"M, saddle Solutions treeless saddle serial number EBPJ34, Black Country GP Black 17.5"M, Excelle ABC GP Brown 17.5"M, Farrington event Brown with cream trim 16"NM, Ideal Suzannah drssage Black 16"M, Excelle dark brown GP 18", Thorogood GP 17.5"XXW, Black Country event Black 17.5"M, Ideal Suzannah dressage Black 17"W, Excelle ABC GP Black 17"W, Kings jump Brown 17.5", Crown dressage Black 17.5", Farrington GP Brown 17.5", 3 x breaking saddles make unknown, Excelle ABC GP Brown 17.5" NM, Ideal Suzannah dressage Black 17.5" NM, Excelle GP brown 18.5"MW (with "Pie" on a tag on the d-ring), Jeffries Falcon GP Brown 18"W, Air saddle Brown 17.5", Wintec 500 GP Black 17"W, Ideal Monarch Black 17"M, Black Country GP Black 17.5"M. All really smart and well looked after, most new or nearly new so the "baddies" got a great haul. PLEASE PASS TO YOUR HORSEY FRIENDS AROUND THE COUNTRY TO SEE IF WE CAN FIND ANY OF OUR TACK, THE MORE FOLKS THAT KNOW THE MORE LIKELY WE'LL STOP THIS HAPPENING TIME AND AGAIN. WE ALL WORK HARD FOR OUR HORSE'S STUFF SO PLEASE HELP CATCH THOSE THAT DONT GIVE A DAMN ABOUT STEALING IT!


----------



## Proud Wexford Hero (25 May 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this, we are all devastated and have been overwhelmed by people offering to help us out with temporary tack until we are sorted.  It's at times like this that many people in the horsey communities pull together x


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (25 May 2013)

The newark Thieving Travelling community strikes again


----------



## LucyB21 (4 June 2013)

I am so sorry. I bet they are the same people who nicked my trailer and my friends a week ago - we are at Honington only a short distance away from Newark. Let us know if any of the stuff turns up and I will let others know near us what has happened.


----------



## Suelin (5 June 2013)

deleted


----------



## LucyB21 (5 June 2013)

Appleby Horse Fair is on from tomorrow for the next 4 days. Fancy a trip? I am seriously thinking of going up there. I have already contacted Cumbrian Police.


----------



## Littlemissmarr (12 June 2013)

Hi. We've just been broken into, everything has been taken. I'm just south of Bath. Have you had any luck tracing anything? If you have I would welcome any top tips! X


----------



## Proud Wexford Hero (12 June 2013)

Oh no littlemissmarr, sorry to hear this has happened to you too. We haven't had anything back other than a couple of saddle cloths that were discarded at the side of the road.  We put notices up in all of our local tack shops listing all of the items that were stolen, and also listed them on Facebook groups too. If you have the serial numbers of your saddles you can notify the society of master saddlers so they can make a note that they are stolen, so theoretically if they turn up they can let you know. I assume you have notified the police? They will give you a crime ref number which you will need for your insurance. Keep your eyes peeled on eBay and preloved too. Really hope your stuff is recovered soon x


----------



## Littlemissmarr (12 June 2013)

Thanks for the reply. My sensation was the only one that would be easy to recognise as it's rare in the UK, don't hold out much hope for the rest as they could easily be sold at table top sales. I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both! X


----------

